# Driver Needed SSK Designtech 60 PLEASE



## Col.Zach (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently got a SSK Designtech 60 cutter basicly given to me. I have a couple of things I want to cut with it on a part time basis. How ever I need the driver and related software so I can cut from CorelDraw. If someone has the needed software I would sure paypal you something for your trouble of emailing it to me! Thanks, Zach Email address is below.

Zach (at) northwayauctions. com (take out the spaces)


----------



## kilerb (Jul 26, 2005)

Ever figure this out? I have the same cutter... Works fine in XP with the driver supplied... But I need it to work in Vista. I read it's the same as a graphtech 3000, so I installed that driver on my vista machine. But it doesn't see the plotter as a graphtech 3000. When I plug it in and search for a driver, I try and use the graphtech driver but it doesn't find it compatible. Any help would be so appreciated. My windows xp machine totally died today and I can't get anything done. Thanks!!!


----------



## joey32569 (May 11, 2008)

I have the same problem. Also if anybody knows any fairly cheap software I can use with this I would love to purchase it from you or just know what I can use.


----------



## kilerb (Jul 26, 2005)

I got it to work.... I believe I added it as a standard printer and used the graphtech driver that matches it. It definitely works on my Vista machine now.


----------



## filthiest19 (May 18, 2011)

Hey could i possibly get that driver? i just got a ssk deisgntech 60 and want to cut out of illustrator to cocut but its not recognizing the usb and need the driver please!


----------

